

Show HN: OpenResolve - philip1209
https://www.openresolve.com/

======
stevekemp
It's a sexy looking project, and I'm sure it will gain a bit of traction via
the docker image.

I setup something similar in the past, even using JSON as you do, for example:
[http://dns-api.org/mx/googlemail.com](http://dns-api.org/mx/googlemail.com) I
suspect these things are sufficiently simple to implement they've been done
many times before!

------
mobiplayer
Seems like a fun project to code, but I'm struggling to see the benefits of
running DNS over HTTP.

I guess there's some benefit on having structured output :) for some
application, somewhere.

